# Difference between the Cartel EST and the Regular Cartel bindings



## Brando27 (Nov 17, 2010)

What's good everyone... Anyone know the true difference between the Burton Cartel EST's and the regular Cartel Bindings? Been looking at both... Can't seem to find the difference except for the EST's are made specifically for the M6 Channel system... 

Thoughts???


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

that's the diff. You can use the regular cartels with an ICS board, but you can't use the ESTs with a regular board.


----------



## Brando27 (Nov 17, 2010)

Got it... That's what I thought. Thanks.


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

I would like to point and laugh for you not knowing that, but I wont lie I did the same thing recently like EST wtf does est stand for they look the same to me..? But then it hit me a few moments later that it was the channel system crap. :laugh: ah well.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

it was confusing because the bindings are called "EST" but the boards are (or used to be called) "ICS" so there were all these different acronyms flying around.


----------



## Brando27 (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah man... I sat and went over the whole thing... like "Why are these things $XX more then the reg Cartels" I knew they were exclusivly for the Channel system but didn't know if there was anything else different. Rode them last year and thought they were top notch... Definitely rockin em this year.


----------

